# Loss Prevention, blackmails 16 year old shoplifter for sex



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Loss Prevention, blackmails 16 year old shoplifter for sex*

(www.statesman.com) 
Authorities have charged a department store loss prevention officer with seeking sex from a 16-year-old girl after he found her shoplifting, according to court documents. "The girl ... performed a sex act on Johnson in the loss prevention office,"


----------

